# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: بهجة النظر شرح نخبة الفكر لأبي الحسن محمدصادق السندي/ مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

بهجة النظر شرح نخبة الفكر
 لأبي الحسن محمدصادق السندي
عنوان المخطوطة:  بهجة النظر شرح نخبة الفكر            
 اسم الناسخ:
المؤلف: المدني،     
تاريخ النسخ: ق 13 هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: 213.1 / ب س
الوصف: نسخة حسنة، خطها نسخ معتاد، بأولها واخرها نقص ، المتن فوقه خط بالحمرة         الرقم العام: 4087
الوصف المادي: 104ق، 26س؛ 15× 21.3سم         
المراجع: الازهرية 1: 297 ، 322 معجم المؤلفين 3: 283
الموضوع:     مصطلح الحديث
الإحالات:     أ- نالسندي، ابو الحسن محمد بن صادق 1187هـ ب- تاريخ النسخ ج- شرح نخبة الفكر

رابط التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?mntzmmmjgdm

ـــــ
موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

بارك الله فيكم

----------

